# Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Sexual Chocolate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely phenom!! Beautiful construction, great draw, tight grayish ash and a powerhouse of cocoa and sweetness. A unique numbing of the palet re...

Read the full review here: Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Sexual Chocolate


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

I've got Camacho Corojos, 1962 and Corojo Ltd in the humidors, but haven't tried the Triple Maduro yet. Just might have too.


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

I love it too. I wish I had been able to get my hands on the very first line that was created. From what I read it was much more of a powerhouse than the current version. I don't think they ever released the original, but I read it in an article somewhere.


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Smoking my first one right now, about at the halfway point. Wow! This is a Maduro on steriods, but in a good way. Very bold and delicious.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got one of these in a bomb, can't wait to try it.


----------

